# Steel blue hmpk x marble hmpk



## trilobite

I spawned my steel blur mask hmpk with my black marble hmpk the otherday. 
Both are siblings from these guys. The mother was also the mother of my melano genos and is easily one of my fave fish. She's served me well 










And the parents of this spawn 



















Male has s strong body which i hope will balance girls spoonhead, he also has a pretty found caudal which I'm hoping the girl can tidy up.

Fry are about 3 days and eating ve, BBS and I convinced them to try aqua pearls which will make things easier for me.

Here are the babies :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish

Gorgeous parents!

I love the first photo, especially the male in it. That blue is just stunning to me! I'll be waiting for more logs, spawns, and pictures of course ;-)


----------



## trilobite

He's purdy ae! I was lucky someone just gave him to me for free. He's an old man now and not looking his best but still keen to flare at the ladies. He threw some really nice males and if he's up for it I might give him another turn one day.

Oh don't you worry about pictures lol spamming posts with too many photos is one if my strongest talents


----------



## BlueInkFish

Free??!! Wow! What a generous person! Now give him to me! ;-)

Pictures, pictures, pictures! Can't wait!


----------



## trilobite

haha pictures will be very uninteresting at the moment, just small faces attached to orange bellies

But another heres a pic of the parents in the meantime lol these 2 are really unphotogenic, especially the boy, he just doesnt like to pose nicely for me


----------



## BlueInkFish

Very beautiful photo! I love how the mother has her breeding stripes!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha you need to keep some wild bettas. Then you will see some unphotogenic fish! 

I think that's a great photo of the two of them, and I'm really looking forward to seeing what these two throw.


----------



## SusieG

I'm so worried about putting one of my "not so marbled" marbles with my nice female marble......You have a solid with a marble  I really want a good % of marbles lol I think I have a problem hehe......


----------



## trilobite

Haha yeah shes been acting quite cocky and proud of herself now that shes had babies

Oh I so badly want some wilds! You manage to get real nice pics of yours though! But I can only imagine the frustration levels you would be experiencing to get those shots




SusieG said:


> I'm so worried about putting one of my "not so marbled" marbles with my nice female marble......You have a solid with a marble  I really want a good % of marbles lol I think I have a problem hehe......


I reckon you should put them together! Almost all my spawns have been marble x non marble and I always get heaps as in like 90% marble so I think you will def get some marbles :-D


----------



## SusieG

Awesome! thanks! Also, I see your marble is mostly all blue now. Did some of your fry have a lot of white? Obviously, yours have different genes then mine do, but generally speaking, just because this particular marble I want to use and your marble here have less white, fry will have less white? Or its just a total crap shoot lol I'm aiming for showable ( all else finage/body aside) marbles. So i need 50/50 (or 33/33/33 if two colors plus white ) of the body to white and the other half color and all three unpaired fins need to be marbled evenly as well...... maybe I should just go solids lmao


----------



## trilobite

Generally in my experience they tend to start solid, turn white, patchy,cool, some turn cello, and then they usually start darkening back up. I got some white, better marbles but they had pretty round finnage so I didnt use them.
But yeah its literally just a crapshoot with marbles, they could be perfect 50/50 when you enter the show then by the time the show comes they go solid on you lol

but heres some of my other solid x marble spawns for you to get the gist of what I usually get

(mother is this spawn was marble but turned solid) shes also the grandma of these guys lol
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=537617

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=255849


----------



## dcg

trilobite said:


> Generally in my experience they tend to start solid, turn white, patchy,cool, some turn cello


Yes, something like that.

Phase 1 -> phase 2 -> phase 3. 

SusieG, don't worry, "not so marbled" x "marble" => ****load of marbles.


----------



## trilobite

I saw a baby with a munted spine in this tank today but he vanished on me when I tried to catch him out... I might mix this spawn with the hms since it will be easy to tell them apart

Heres some babies, looks like they are trying to get some colour


----------



## BlueInkFish

Cute!


----------



## trilobite

fry count = 216


----------



## dcg

Not too shabby.


----------



## SusieG

Can't wait to see the out come!


----------



## trilobite

Me either! :-D 

I somehow figured out that by feeding the bbs with spirulina powder they last way longer, usually mine only last a day, maybe a day and a half if im really luck, but I chucked in some spirulina and theyre still alive at 3 days, I managed to use them all up before they died which never happens.
This is a handy revelation for me since the new eggs I bought are taking longer than expected to arrive and Im starting to run low. Feeding over 600 fry wont be fun when running on rations... 
Fingers crossed they come next week, in the meantime Im rebooting my poor, neglected microworms just incase...


----------



## SusieG

I did a test run in my BBS hatchery lol They seemed to live 3 days with nothing but a bubbler....i feel bad lol I killed the baby monkeys!!! Oh, BBS question? Do I turn the bubbler off after they hatch?? I can't seem to find that info anywhere? When I had sea monkeys as a kid, we simply pure the eggs in, left them alone in sea monkey tank with no bubbler and those suckers hatched no problem! feed them the "seas monkey food" and they lived for several weeks I think and got big


----------



## trilobite

Aw lucky! mine fail on me after 1 day lol. Whats your secret!! haha

I leave the bubbler on all the time since I find they die even faster when I turn it off due to no O2. I only turn it off when I need to harvest them...I used to always forget to turn it back on and come back an hour later to little dead monkeys  but now Ive become real ocd about turning it back on after Im done with them

Looking like fishies now!! Dont know if this one is from this spawn or melano since they all look the pretty much the same at this age haha so I'll just put it here


----------



## BlueInkFish

Cute! Pretty too!


----------



## SusieG

I have no monkey rearing secrets lol I'm just the monkey whisper  hahahaha 
I added a sh*t load of aquarium salt....:Shrugs shoulders:


----------



## magrathea

Beautiful father! I look forward to seeing how all these fry color up.


----------



## HTageant

Subbing  Your pair is beautiful!


----------



## SusieG

Any new fry pictures??? I just bought male that is steal and white but has tanish/orange anal, vents and some on the tail and a female that is turquoise/white/tanish orangeish....Any chance I'd get marble fry that are steal or turquoise with white and that tanish/orange color lol That would be my goal, but I'm not to good with genetics yet! lol So i'm dying to see what your fry look like since your male is steal


----------



## trilobite

Not much has changed, they have figured out that Im the one that feeds them and big blue has gotten even bigger 
here he is next to a runt, might be time to divide the big guys from the small guys soon



No idea where this one came from, kinda looks like its starting to get dragon scales but it shouldnt be... So it will be interesting to see how it turns out


I took a scoop of them out while they were waiting for food and they werent impressed, but you can see how big blue is compared to everyone else


SusieG oh they sound stunning! feel free to post pics of them if ya want  shiny blue marbles are one of my fave colours
if you have a turquoise x steel you will get 100% royal blue :-D since turq is BLBL and steel is blbl so all fry will be BLbl = royal blue


----------



## SusieG

View attachment 685273
This is the female I want to use


----------



## SusieG

View attachment 685281
with possibly him or....


----------



## SusieG

View attachment 685297
or him. I have another marble that is also blue/yellow/white and a red/pink/ white... I have a lot of options lol I don't want royal blue though  so even though both parents are marble, I would get royal blue? Or marble blue lol


----------



## SusieG

View attachment 685321
Would she be a better option? It's not a good picture but she is purple/ pink/ orange/ salmon lol and she actually has a great 180 spread I just haven't gotten a good picture, she just came in with the other ones and I don't want to stress them putti much lol I tried to get a few flaring pictures but I said screw it, I'll let them settle in first


----------



## trilobite

Theyre all so colourful!

Yeah youll get marbles from any of those fish. Just the shade of blue that theirs will be depends on the parents blues. eg steel marble, royal marble, turq marble, copper marble
I predict that youll get colourful marbles no matter what pairs you spawn


----------



## SusieG

Thank you so much! I love the ones that have three color instead of just two  So even if I but the purple/white/orange-ish female with the yellow/blue/white marble/koi looking dude I'd get some kind of blue marble lol it has to do with the color layers correct? I know Indjo has posted some great arrivals in here, I'll have to go hunting for them again  thank you some much!!


----------



## Lilalein

I'd go for the marbled white yellow black and blue betta. His colors are stunning and his finnage is great. But really, it's up to you


----------



## trilobite

Yeah theres 4 main layers
yellow, red, black, blue and all those layers get passed down. So when youre thinking about colours youve got to think about all the layers they have aswell. Some genes like cambodian will take away the black layer and leave you with the yellowish white layer at the bottom, other genes like spread irid will make the blue layer cover the whole body.

Marble plays with all the layers at random, so a cello is marble taking away all the base colour layers, usually it leaves the blue layer which is why you often get that pale blue sheen when you see some cellos. Other times marble takes away the blue layer only and gives you those awesome samurais, and other times it just takes the pigment but leaves the layer there which is why you can get blue and white on the same layer like yours

But yeah all the blue types are on the same layer so the only thing to worry about with blues are what type of blue you have. Plus it sits on top of all layers so it doesnt matter too much what the other colour layers are up to (except black, if you dont have the black layer you get light body irids). All of your fish should give you some blue/white marble bodies. The shade of blue they give their babies depends on the parents you choose to use. 

the 3 blues are 
Turquoise BLBL (Dominant)
Steel blbl (Recessive)
Royal BLbl (1 dominant and 1 recessive)

If however, you crossed a metallic royal blue and a metallic steel blue you might get some coppers as well as blues (but thats just steel blue with 2 metallic genes..so pretty much still blue lol)

sorry if it doesnt make sense, Im quite bad at explaining things lol


----------



## SusieG

No that helps a lot thank you! I'll have to dig around and find some good info to memorize lol Do you of any references of web site links as to where you got your info or is yours from your own breeding experience? I'm trying to learn this just from bits and pieces of what other breeding are saying which is great, I don't know if there is a better site or blog something lol I think Betty slpended has some good articals as well


----------



## liamthen

You have stunning stocks SusieG, if i have them like fishes i'd be partying pimping them to spawn out on after another. And please dont listen to me lol , i have this bad habit of match macthing every female and male i like just to see what would their offspring looks like.


----------



## trilobite

I used the bettas4all forum a lot. They have whole sections on colour genetics, finnage genetics, articles etc and is imo the best site for genetics. My breeding experiences helped things to start make sense, at first it was all trial and error but then I started seeing patterns and my predictions on what I would get based on the research started coming true so that, I think, made it all stick. 
Also read tonnes of spawn logs, see what other people got with similar colours, finnage etc and that can help give you an idea on what to expect (but obviously not 100% accurate since your fish will carry diff genes to theirs) but its interesting to see how things are inherited
http://bettas4all.nl/
Also betta territory is really good aswell
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AAB.htm

But since I only play with irids I havent bothered to research the other colours so dont even ask me about red/yellow/orange haha


----------



## SusieG

Thank you times 1000!! I'll PM you if I have more questions, I don't want to hog your thread


----------



## SusieG

And thank you all for saying how pretty my fish are lol that's just some of the nicer ones I have lol


----------



## trilobite

No worries  marbles have always been on of my fave colours and they are so fun to watch them develop, now hurry up and make a spawn log so I can stalk it!


----------



## SusieG

Haha!!!! Tell my nasty ass part giant female to stop almost killing her boyfriends! Then I'd have a log already! I'm think I'm over trying to breed her for a while and use one my new females since I have two more breed able quality ones.


----------



## trilobite

Lol so turns out big blue is actually a member of the melano hm gang instead of the hmpk club
I found him snacking on a runt last week so he got moved to the big kid tub.. Hes growing well though (hes not keen on bloodworms though...) and I cant wait till jarring time but he doesnt belong in the hmpk spawnlog lol so heres his last picture in the hmpk log


Everyone else is doing well, everyone in the tub looks the same but some appear to be beginning to marble :-D They are growing much faster now that big blue has been taken out. Ive found a nice steel lace girl who I really hope is part of the hmpk spawn, cos Ive got a nice boy for her if she is

Slightly regret putting the two spawns together lol, all the colours are identical (except the melanos) so I wont know whos from what spawn until they start sprouting

I'll try and get pics tomorrow


----------



## trilobite

Boys are appearing :-D

Its a shame about this boys ugly head. I really need to add dt into the mix to fix up these skinny dorsals


This little boy is a bully, ever since big blue left the tub this guy has decided to fill his shoes



And this is just a little girl that I scooped up, she doesnt have a whole lot going for her lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh my! So gorgeous!


----------



## SusieG

How are the fry looking


----------



## trilobite

Pretty average lol. I pulled some out for photos and those spoon heads...It look like Ive gone and pinched their faces. I'll wait until theyve grown a bit more but I think this line might become a deleted one




This guys blue is filling in scale by scale


----------



## trilobite

I just found a little x factor boy... :evil:


Heres a couple more fish from this spawn (the marble with the red fins and the 2 royal blue boys). I combined them with some of my other spawns but luckily the are very different in body, colour and finnage than the others so I cant get mixed up


----------



## trilobite

Make that 2 xfactors so far, this time a little girl..
Im catching every single fish from this spawn and having a close look at them now... 
The downfalls of a non see through tub

Freddy is very happy about the culls though...its kinda bad though since he had a taste of the finer foods, hes become fussy and sulks at his pellets, nothing a good starve wont fix though lol


----------



## dcg

Ok. I'm afraid to ask... who is Freddy?


----------



## hellobird

Oh man you have some lovely fish. Do you plan on selling them? I'll be moving to QLD some time in the next few months and would love to have contacts to help me begin my betta collection..

Also what defines xfactor?


----------



## SusieG

Oh no X factor!!!! I'm worried about that in my group too, but they are far to little to tell lol Good for Freddie!!


----------



## trilobite

dcg said:


> Ok. I'm afraid to ask... who is Freddy?


Haha Fredddy is the villian of my breeding program, hes a Parachromis friedrichsthalii.





> Oh man you have some lovely fish. Do you plan on selling them? I'll be moving to QLD some time in the next few months and would love to have contacts to help me begin my betta collection..
> 
> Also what defines xfactor?


Thanks  yep Ill be selling them in a few months. I also know a few other QLD breeders I could point you to if you wanted

xfactor is much rosetail gone bad, they have tiny little tails, extremely excessive branching, messy scales, pale colour and are less vital than normal fish.



> Oh no X factor!!!! I'm worried about that in my group too, but they are far to little to tell lol Good for Freddie!!


Fingers crossed you dont get any in your spawn!! 

I found quite a few more :-( Id be lost without Fred.


----------



## liamthen

i think i need one "Freddy" too very soon lol, that one pic up there is pretty scary haha, i once had a red ciclasoma its a fun fish, btw will your chiclid mutate to red color later? mine freddy color but then mutated red after 2 months old


----------



## trilobite

Oh nice! yeah they are really quirky fish, so much personality. Im not sure if he will develop red, I dont think he will though his father was dark yellow, but it would be awesome if he did


----------



## liamthen

i just googled red ciclasoma and i found the fish, latin name is Cichlasoma festae,here is the picture, i think only male will turn to red colors, and on the very healthy one , they will develop a lump at the male head


----------



## SusieG

I have a few "Freddies" too lol Well, not the same cichlid, but I have a few orange blotch OB cichlids, some other high color peacocks, a parrot fish ( don't ask how he is still alive in there lol), a small Texas, a rope fish and a red rainbow....Although, no clue why they didn't eat him too! I just got a small flowerhorn and a small super colorful convict. He already has some yellow and red. The flowerhorn was an instant jerk in the tank and ate my turquoise rainbow the first night  He was so pretty and getting big! Luckily everyone is on the small side still ( parrot is the biggest, head t tail about 7", then the orange blotches are about 5-6") so maybe they will grow up and love each other....LMAO! Or I'll end up with just a flowerhorn...... We shall see!


----------



## trilobite

Ooh festae are one of my all times faves, especially the females! We had some babies for sale at work for pretty cheap so it was painfully tempting. Them and jags were my first choices but they grow massive so I went with little Fred. Freddy at least is closely related to jags so Im kinda close lol

I'll get my big fish one one day..one day...

Peacocks are so fun! one day I want a tank full of them, I know almost nothing about african cichlids except that I love them, I could easily stare at an african tank all day
Haha flowerhorns are nasty guys ae!! beautiful fish though, and so spunky! Fingers crossed he learns to behave with your other guys lol!

At work we had some 8ft display tanks that were no longer being used so they were going to be given away/sold for bargain prices but then headoffice decided to leave them there and stick some ugly posters on the front instead...what a waste...I could have found a few uses for one of them lol...


----------



## hellobird

trilobite said:


> Thanks  yep Ill be selling them in a few months. I also know a few other QLD breeders I could point you to if you wanted
> 
> xfactor is much rosetail gone bad, they have tiny little tails, extremely excessive branching, messy scales, pale colour and are less vital than normal fish.


Oh I totally forgot to reply to you, but yes that would be amazing! I've joined a few groups on fb so I can keep tabs on a few breeders around the area, but the more the better!

I never knew the rosetail gene could be so bad. I always thought it was just about the excess finnage. At least your culls don't go to waste.


----------



## trilobite

Yeah its a shame because mild rosetails can be beautiful fish but unfortunately in the quest to obtain more and more branching this ugly side effect snuck into the genepool.

Seems like every day is rosetail day..


But heres what the normals look like, scales are filling in and it looks like its going to be jarring time when I get back. This steel/black boy was starting to act a bit snarky





And heres a little girl


----------



## dcg

Sir, you are a God of photo. I love them.


----------



## trilobite

Haha thanks :-D Ive been too lazy to take proper photos of them recently so they just get to sit in the net instead


----------



## dcg

Look at their eyes rolling, trying to evaluate the awkward situation. Big LOL.


----------



## SusieG

We need an update  How are they looking!


----------



## trilobite

Pretty skinny and sulky lol, I just came back from a holiday and they werent impressed with the pet sitter only feeding them twice a week. But Id much rather have them go hungry than be poisoned by an ammonia spike
I also arrived to some velvet in the growouts... luckily I arrived home just in time, if Id been gone for a few more days it would have turned lethal.

Ive jarred a few boys and took a couple of bad photos before I turned their water blue, in a week or so I'll be able to get better ones once the velvets under control.

But heres 3 of the little boys
This boy looks a bit heavily branched, I'll keep an eye on him



This guys topline is a thing of beauty...:-?


This guy is quite cute but I couldnt get a decent pic of him


----------



## BlueInkFish

Gorgeous fish they're becoming. I wish you the best against that velvet.


----------



## SusieG

Awe that marble!! SO CUTE!!


----------



## liamthen

That blackish steel blue..damn handsome


----------



## SusieG

How old are yours when they start to marble? I have no marbles yet lol any chance my marble X marble fry could stay soild


----------



## trilobite

Thanks  I think Im coming on top of it, the steel black boy in the net a few posts back is the worst and I dont know if hell pull through but so far everyone else doesnt seem to be sulking too much

Aw dang :-( I think mine were around a month or so when they started, cant remember exactly when though. But yeah marble x marble can throw all solids, in all my marble x marble spawns Ive gotten heaps of marbles but theres been other people who have had the similar results to you. 
If youre lucky the could just be late bloomers


----------



## SusieG

Omg that would suck! Lol oh well! Most are freebies with missing vents anyway so this was a good project spawn lol but I'm still hopeful haha


----------



## trilobite

Velvet is pretty much under control with these guys :-D
Heres some pics, excuse the dirty plastic and horrid photos Ive been too lazy to take proper photos of them. But it shows the general idea of what Ive caught from the tubs. 
So far this spawn hasnt given me anything to be excited about









This guy is one of my favorites so far




And this little marble is also one I like


----------



## SusieG

Wow!! Looking good!!! Your and mine are just about the same age, your a few days older  how long are the biggest now?


----------



## trilobite

Thanks  Im not loving these guys much so Im glad someone thinks they look half decent lol
My biggest is about 3.5 cm, how big are your guys?


----------



## trilobite

Found some more little boys

I quite like this one







And a little girl who doesnt like to pose


----------



## liamthen

give it bit more time , they might turn into gems, they look promising though, i like the solid royal blue one , first photo of your last post


----------



## trilobite

Yeah that guy is my favourite Ive found so far. 

Ive discovered an old little tank that has no scratches so Ive turned it into a photo tank. Its much better than their scratched up jars that I usually use lol

Heres a spoon headed blue, this guy is so shy and will only "flare" if theres a girl in his tank, even then, this is the full extent of it. After this photo he just gave up trying to impress her and asked for food instead, I think he knows he has no chance with the girls....


----------



## SusieG

The one in the back! Blue spots!!! MINE MINE!!!


----------



## ThatFishThough

Hehe, no! Mine! Mine! Mine! *grabby hands*


----------



## alecmerkel

that last male with the yellowish fins is gorgeous.

Do you still have a male in the grow out tanks? How old are they? Based on my calculations I would say 7 Weeks?


----------



## trilobite

Lol shes pretty cute! shes from the marble hm spawn, I find that the shy males prefer to flare at those ones for some reason...

Thanks Alecmerkel :-D these guys are around 4-5 months. Ive still got quite a few boys in the growout since they are still quite small and arent causing any trouble to their housemates.

I took a few pics of some girls since they were missing out on camera time

View attachment 753081

View attachment 753089

View attachment 753097

View attachment 753105

View attachment 753113

View attachment 753121

View attachment 753129

View attachment 753137


----------



## trilobite

Took some pics of the jarred boys

These two are my favourites from the spawn
View attachment 755073


View attachment 755081


And heres some others
View attachment 755089

View attachment 755097


Its a shame about this guys scales :-(
View attachment 755105


This guy wouldnt pose and when he finally did I managed to cut the top half off him with the water...so I just gave up 
View attachment 755113

View attachment 755121


View attachment 755137

View attachment 755129


----------



## Witchipoo

I love the ventrals on them! The first MG especially. I'm rather ventral obsessed right now, I have some wonky vents, they'll need improvement. 
Nice consistant quality in these boys too.


----------



## liamthen

those are good looking males there, are you planning to groom some for show?


----------



## trilobite

Witchipoo said:


> I love the ventrals on them! The first MG especially. I'm rather ventral obsessed right now, I have some wonky vents, they'll need improvement.
> Nice consistant quality in these boys too.


Thanks  yeah the mg especially has very plakatish vents. 
Im quite obsessed with faces and scales at the moment, especially snub noses, cant stand em

Liamthen I will probably groom the first two, but I have no idea when the next show will be. I have a bad feeling their anals will just become rounder and rounder though...so if that starts happening I will quit grooming and look for outside blood with sharp anals as priority instead


----------



## trilobite

Found a girl to match the blue boy, she can reach 180 but doesnt like to show it
View attachment 763049

View attachment 763057

View attachment 763065

View attachment 763073


----------



## liamthen

that blue girl is neat, how old are them now btw? at what age you'll be spawning them again?


----------



## trilobite

Theyre about 4.5 months. I'll probably breed them at 5-6 months when I make some more room for spawns. Its just my bloody halfmoons that are taking up my space lol, such slow developers.
I mainly want to keep an eye on the males anal fin since its pretty round already and his uncle has an ugly anal that I hope he doesnt develop
Im also 50/50 about whether to continue them due to the high % of x factors in the spawn, but Im curious and have always wanted a solid line... and both fish have moderate branching...

If I can find an unrelated fish with tidy anal I will use that instead, but if not these guys will most likely spawn in a month or so

Anyway, heres some more fish
View attachment 765449

View attachment 765457

View attachment 765489

View attachment 765513


This guy has way too much branching for me, a lot of females in this spawn do aswell ...
View attachment 765497

Like this...:-? 
View attachment 765505


----------



## liamthen

Can use the last female and the 2nd male there not many rays split at the tip of anal


----------



## alecmerkel

I'm completely get your point of there being to many variables in your spawn. I think that's the risk you take when working with marbles. But you shouldn't loose hope. I think that you can get good melano genes soon.

It will be better than starting over and working with u known genotypes.


----------



## trilobite

Hmm that could work, especially since the 2nd male has less branching to compensate the females aswell. Main problem is I kinda hate the dirty yellow fin colour that some of them have haha but I will keep them in mind

Alec, the main problem I had with spawn was x factors  and the marbles were pretty pathetic as youll see from the pics below lol, just a few tiny white spots. I think the direction I want to go with these ones is solid blue, but silly anals are destroying the fish that managed to escape x factor....I think Im just looking for an excuse to buy more fish! :lol:

So far my shopping list is
dtpk
dthm
pointy anal blue hmpk
and anything melano

Heres my the blue guy...that anals starting to mess up :| his dorsals getting pretty tall too...I did find another royalblue boy who Ive recently jarred, I havent had a good look at him yet though
View attachment 770961

And this dude who I like aswell
View attachment 770969


View attachment 770977

View attachment 770985

View attachment 770993

View attachment 771001

View attachment 771009

View attachment 771017


Ive found 3 more boys in the growout who have grown quite mannly now that their bigger brothers have been removed. I'll jar those guys tomorrow and have a look at them


----------



## trilobite

hmmm :shock:
Found this while I was doing another sort out...

View attachment 771441

View attachment 771449


----------



## NickAu

Aww what a cutie. 



> Its a shame about this guys scales :sad:


Whats wrong with his scales? I want.


----------



## dcg

Look harder to the middle of his body.

trilo, did you find pictures or you just had a lemon girl laying around that you weren't aware of? ))


----------



## NickAu

> Look harder to the middle of his body.


I notice some color difference I think, To me hes perfect and when I get my new cube up and running I would love to put him in it.


----------



## trilobite

Near the front of the dorsal on the top and 3rd scale layers theyre a bit jumbled. 

This guy just went to his new home yesterday unfortunately. I really liked him too and was trying to find an excuse to keep him, but I want to go towards solids and hes the opposite direction


----------



## NickAu

Where abouts in QLD are you? Once I get my new cube up and running I think we will need to talk about one of your fish, I am in Northern NSW near Nimbin.


----------



## trilobite

dcg said:


> Look harder to the middle of his body.
> 
> trilo, did you find pictures or you just had a lemon girl laying around that you weren't aware of? ))


Haha yeah she was just hiding in the growout with all her blue sisters lol
But of course we all know blue x blue = yellow :lol:
I think I'll be keeping her for her ultra cuteness

Nick, Im in Moranbah (middle of nowhere) so cant do overnight shipping... which is why Ive been putting off selling outside of town. But all the fish that went longer than overnight when I was down in Bris were fine, so I think I might just have to suck it up :lol:

But yeah, any colours you were keen on? Ive just done a massive sort out of who I want to keep so have a lot in the "no keep" tank


----------



## dcg

trilobite said:


> But of course we all know blue x blue = yellow :lol:


Haha, but we know the parents had strong non red heritage. So for her were needed recessive non red genes to add into her carcass for the yellowish color and a vigorous marble gene to wash the irid layer from her. And, of course, lots of other stars aligned just right to transform her into a little bight yellow gem.


----------



## ashleynicol3

Aw, I love the little yellow lady!! All of your fish are so gorgeous! Gonna spend my whole day scrolling through your spawn logs, haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopefish

That little bumblebee is too cute.


----------



## Witchipoo

Aw, that little yellow girl is da bees knees!
She's interesting!


----------



## liamthen

how in heaven blue x blue = yellow ,i wish that happen to me lol, i need to infuse yellow to my koi line :lol:.
really love that deep yellow she has!!


----------



## trilobite

liamthen said:


> how in heaven blue x blue = yellow ,i wish that happen to me lol, i need to infuse yellow to my koi line :lol:.
> really love that deep yellow she has!!


Haha you may get lucky! These bloody betta genetics like to throw tricks and surprises at us!

As Dcg explained, it was a result of happy coincidence and the fact that marble and yellow runs strongly in the line. 


> Haha, but we know the parents had strong non red heritage. So for her were needed recessive non red genes to add into her carcass for the yellowish color and a vigorous marble gene to wash the irid layer from her. And, of course, lots of other stars aligned just right to transform her into a little bight yellow gem.



Lol Bumblebee can be her name from now on....now Im stuck with the fatal decision...to breed her and get sidetracked with kois or stick to the original plan of solid blue...
There is a betta auction coming up today and if theres a koi male in there...Im not sure if I'll be able to stop myself :lol: Maybe I should stay off the internet for a bit to avoid temptation

In other spawn related news every male from this spawn has now been jarred so I'll get to work taking pics of them


----------



## kitkat67

trilobite said:


> Haha you may get lucky! These bloody betta genetics like to throw tricks and surprises at us!
> 
> As Dcg explained, it was a result of happy coincidence and the fact that marble and yellow runs strongly in the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Bumblebee can be her name from now on....now Im stuck with the fatal decision...to breed her and get sidetracked with kois or stick to the original plan of solid blue...
> There is a betta auction coming up today and if theres a koi male in there...Im not sure if I'll be able to stop myself :lol: Maybe I should stay off the internet for a bit to avoid temptation
> 
> In other spawn related news every male from this spawn has now been jarred so I'll get to work taking pics of them


Breed all the fish!


----------



## liamthen

-to breed her and get sidetracked with kois or stick to the original plan of solid blue...-

you won't get sidetrack with Koi's instead you'll be popularize betta world in your part of the world with more koi's bettas , mind you though, so many cellos come with this strain


----------



## ashleynicol3

More Bumblebees, more Bumblebees! Haha, she's just so darn cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alecmerkel

yeah i would def get side tracked too lol


----------



## dcg

trilobite said:


> now Im stuck with the fatal decision...to breed her and get sidetracked with kois or stick to the original plan of solid blue...


Just keep her for now and sleep on it. You will decide later. Meanwhile enjoy her undeniable beauty.


----------



## dcg

liamthen said:


> how in heaven blue x blue = yellow



(mom) + (dad) = (daugther) and (son)

Not so intense bee like trilo's, but still keeping the daugher.


----------



## trilobite

Haha Kitkat! youre meant to say "naah dont breed her!"

Lol there was actually a really nice looking koi that came up in the auction today... luckily it was hm so I "couldnt" get it...if it was a hmpk Id be screwed. Was soooo close to buying a dt aswell 

Dcg, ohh you got some nice fry from that cross, I love your girl. Any breeding plans for her? 

I found another cute girl before. I'll upload her pic after Ive finished photoshoots. Shes looks a bit like someone in a sleeping bag


----------



## trilobite

Heres the other cute girl I found
View attachment 774625

View attachment 774633


I like the colour on this black steel boy, pity hes a rosetail :-(
View attachment 774641


And heres a helpful assistant
View attachment 774657

View attachment 774665


I'll try and get more pics of the other guys/girls sometime


----------



## NickAu

Your bird wears pants?


----------



## kitkat67

Omg! It's a diaper! And that new female is gorgeous!


----------



## Witchipoo

That little girl is lovely!


----------



## ashleynicol3

That female is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaNard

LMAO your bird with a nappy thats so cuteeeeeee.


----------



## kitkat67

t'would be most unfortunate should birdie go crappy in the fish tank


----------



## Witchipoo

Must have a nappy
So bird can't go crappy
That woukd make fishies unhappy!


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh my gosh, you guys are hilarious! 

Ooooooh, I love that speckled blue girl! Is she a keeper?


----------



## dcg

trilobite said:


> I found another cute girl before. I'll upload her pic after Ive finished photoshoots. Shes looks a bit like someone in a sleeping bag


You nailed it.  But, depending on the angle, she looks a bit p0rn.


----------



## trilobite

Witchipoo said:


> Must have a nappy
> So bird can't go crappy
> That woukd make fishies unhappy!


:lol: Lol That poem completely summed up the day!

Yeah Im looking after my mates 2 cockatiels for at least a year and they came with little nappies so the can roam around the house... They even came with a tiny hoodie, but Ive yet to figure out how it goes on....
Heres the other bird 
View attachment 775337


Feng, yeah I think I'll keep her for now, not sure what I'll use her for but she can live in the sorority in the meantime

Heres every male left from this spawn, Ive gone back to my humble white background because its so much easier

View attachment 775345
View attachment 775361
View attachment 775369
View attachment 775377

View attachment 775393
View attachment 775401
View attachment 775409
View attachment 775433

View attachment 775441
View attachment 775449
View attachment 775457
View attachment 775465

View attachment 775473


And of course little Bee, Ive noticed she has a pretty strange mouth which puts her out of any breeding
View attachment 775481
View attachment 775489


And nasty drew, I cant decide if I love or hate her... Some days I look at her and think "keep" but otherdays I analyze her to shreds and and cant stand her. Main deal breaker is her heavy branching... If I keep her shes definitely going to an unrelated boy with normal branching
View attachment 775497


----------



## dcg

trilobite said:


> Dcg, ohh you got some nice fry from that cross


That couple gave yellow, extended red, mustard gas, black orchids shock:!?!), metallic blues, cellos, fancy, light bleu and one I couldn't identify color wise but looked grey. This one. Both plakat and long finned variants. Almost every kind o betta invented till now as in there. :lol:


----------



## Witchipoo

dcg said:


> That couple gave yellow, extended red, mustard gas, black orchids shock:!?!), metallic blues, cellos, fancy, light bleu and one I couldn't identify color wise but looked grey. This one. Both plakat and long finned variants. Almost every kind o betta invented till now as in there. :lol:


Got any giants in there?
Heh heh. I'm hunting for a black orchid female giant.


----------



## trilobite

dcg said:


> That couple gave yellow, extended red, mustard gas, black orchids shock:!?!), metallic blues, cellos, fancy, light bleu and one I couldn't identify color wise but looked grey. This one. Both plakat and long finned variants. Almost every kind o betta invented till now as in there. :lol:


:shock: Oh nice!! Sounds like you got a true rainbow from them! :-D Thats the best part about bettas, breed two fish and get completely different and unexpected results, its always a surprise


----------



## liamthen

oh crap!! so many photos T_T, @witchi i have some giant female, but they are HMPKs


----------

